#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > آموزشی: اموزش جلوگیری از باز شدن صفحات تبلیغاتی در مرورگر ها

## امیرهادی

سلام دوستان سایت های تبلیغاتی برای ما کاربران اینترنتی آزار دهنده است برای حل این مشکل از مطالب  زیر استفاده کنید.

 هنگامیکه قصد دارید به یک آدرس اینترنتی، به یک وب سایت مراجعه کنید همزمان با باز شدن وب سایت مربوط یک یا چند صفحه دیگر نیز همراه آن  صفحه باز میشود، به این صفحات اصطلاحا صفحات تبلیغاتی و مزاحم (Pop-up ad) گفته می شود. این رویه باعث استفاده بیش از حد منابع سیستمی و کند شدن سیستم عامل خواهد شد. تصور کنید که میخواهید چندین وب سایت مشاهده کنید که همراه آنها چندین صفحه تبلیغاتی نیز با آنها باز شود…نکته: در بعضی از صفحات اینترنتی با کلیک بر روی لینکی شما به صفحه ی دیگری از همان سایت هدایت خواهید شد که بایستی توجه داشت که می توان آدرس آن سایت را به لیستی که بدان اشاره خواهیم کرد اضافه کنیم تا از باز شدن آن جلوگیری بعمل نیاید.در مرورگر های قدیمی Internet Explorer این امکان وجود نداشت تا از باز شدن این صفحات جلوگیری کند.         جلوگیری از باز شدن صفحات Pop-up در مرورگر IE:
ابتدا کلیدهای ترکیبی ویندوز+R از صفحه کلید را فشار داده تا صفحه RUN باز شود.حال تایپ کنید inetcpl.cpl و آنرا اجرا (OK) کنید.از صفحه باز شده Internet Properties به برگه Privacy وارد شوید.


در قسمت Pop-up Blocker می توان با تیک گزینه Turn on Pop-up Blocker از باز شدن صفحات مزاحم جلوگیری کرد.برای تنظیمات بیشتر از دکمه Settings استفاده کنید. پس از باز شدن صفحه Pop-up Blocker Settings این امکان را خواهید داشت تا وب سایت های که به دلخواه آدرس دهی خواهید کرد را مرورگر صفحات Pop-up آنرا باز کند.

جلوگیری از باز شدن صفحات Pop-up در مروگر اپرا:
ابتدا بر روی آیکون Opera کلیک کرده تا منوی آن باز شود و بعد بر روی Settings کلیک کنید.


از صفحه باز شده در قسمت Website بدنبال Pop-ups بگردید و با تیک گزینه Do not allow any site to show pop-ups دیگر صفحات مزاحم اجازه باز شدن نخواهند داشت مگر اینکه با کلیک بر روی دکمه Manage exceptions وب سایت دلخواه را مطابق آنچه در مرورگر IE شرح دادیم برای باز شدن صفحات Pop-up به آن اضافه کنید.

جلوگیری از باز شدن صفحات Pop-up در مرورگر کروم:
ابتدا بر روی منو مطابق شکل زیر کلیک کنید تا زیر منوی آن باز شود و بعد بر روی Settings کلیک کنید.


حال از صفحه باز شده در پایین صفحه بر روی Show advanced settings کلیک کنید.


اکنون در قسمت Privacy بر روی دکمه Content settings  کلیک کنید.


حال بدنبال قسمت Pop-ups تیک گزینه Do not allow any site to show را بزنید. مابقی توضیحات مطابق مرورگر اپرا.



                  ارائه از :
  123.jpg

----------

*cybernova*,*d.rmardin*,*jfrras*,*shahkoh*,*yaghob20*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

